# Finally...some updated pics of the flock!



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

I finally got my camera re-charged...so here are some pics of the chicks:

1 - sitting in the sun beams
2 - relaxing
3&4 - bathtime
5 - Getting ready for bed


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

And Some more:

1 - Gracie
2 - Ollie
3 - Storm
4 - Kronk
5 - Cuddle time


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

AND some MORE...just cause they're cute


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

awww they are so cute when they are this small. great pics i love their names.
i think ollie is my favorite, it was really hard to pic though


----------



## skthurley (Jan 7, 2009)

I love the names and I love the wet bathtime pics! So cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

D': how i'd love to bring one home!!! =D are they available?? I HAVE A HOME HERE FOR ONE OF THEM =D


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

aaww i love the bath pictures.i had to laugh.:lol:


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

They are so big! They turned out so beautiful, Duckie, but where is Maya and Memphis in all of this?


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Haha! Great pictures! Love the wet Cockatiels! xD


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

Very cute wet cockatiel, I didn't think it was ok to get them that wet. Maybe I'll start giving mine more baths, cause those are just cute pics. Also I love Kronk, beautiful colors.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

the bath pics are the best!! They remind me of ducks! ha ha ha

They are so pretty!


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

They are darling! Nice batch of babies!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're growing up SO fast and getting more stunning every time you post photos.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are so cute  I really like Storms white patches


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

So cute! Be careful bathing them this young as their immune system is not fully developed until about six months so they can easily catch a draft and get sick. Other then that, they are adorable. I think it's time to get a bigger cage so they can roam around since they're growing up! I want to steal Gracie!


----------

